# Scala Schulung - Gratis vom Scala-Schöpfer



## schlingel (18. Sep 2012)

Dauert 7 Wochen, sollen 5 - 7h in der Woche Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Free Online Scala Course with Martin Odersky - typesafe's blog


----------



## ThreadPool (18. Sep 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Dauert 7 Wochen, sollen 5 - 7h in der Woche Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Free Online Scala Course with Martin Odersky - typesafe's blog



Siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/scala-gro...-programming-principles-scala.html#post920896


----------



## schlingel (18. Sep 2012)

k, passt. Kann geschlossen werden.


----------

